# ZP is a hit!



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I wasn't having much luck getting my fussy little one Chloe to eat a balanced diet on raw. She was basically turning up her nose at anything but chicken. This was going on for about 6 weeks so I was concerned for her health, especially since she's a growing pup (she's 5 months tomorrow).

To supplement her diet I decided to try some ZP for 1 meal a day. It is very hard to get here in Australia (which is strange since we're right next door to New Zealand), there are only 2 places in my state that stock it so I had to order it online. I was worried she wouldn't like it because she is so fussy but she absolutely loves it! She slurps it down and she especially likes licking the extra broth thats left in the bowl from the water I add to it. Axle loves it too but he eats absolutely anything (even cold straight from the fridge raw livers and kidneys - yuk!) so no surprises there. I will continue to keep trying to get her to eat a wider variety of foods but it's just eased my mind that she is now getting complete nutrition.

My only issue is that it's cheaper to buy in a 5kg bag than the 1kg bag, you basically get the 5th kilo for the price of 4 x 1kg bags, but it says must be used within 8 weeks of opening. Does it go off. I'm only feeding 3/4 of a scoop a day between my 2 dogs so I will definitely not go through 5kg in 8 weeks. Can you freeze it? Not sure I will even be able to fit 4kg of it in my freezer with all the other meat for the dogs that I have in there 
What do you all do to store it?


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Portion it into ziploc baggies (maybe try dividing it up into 2 or 3 day portions) and freezing it. I am pretty sure I have read about others freezing theirs on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

ZP's site does not recommend freezing nor putting it into other packaging so I do not. Others here do and have had no ill effect.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for correcting me. It doesn't last long enough around here to worry about freezing but I thought I read somewhere on here that others did. I should have checked before giving bad advice. Thanks again!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Not bad at all. Just not what ZP recommends but I know of 2 or 3 here who freeze and it has worked perfectly for them so I think it would be fine.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi OzChi, we are having the same problems with ZP , I can get the cans so that's good but the dry stuff is a problem.We have ordered 2 bags from Murphy Bros and hopefully it will be in today!!!
We ordered a few small bags even though it is more economical to buy the bigger one but one little Chi is not going to get through that in 8 weeks lol.
Here is a list of the stockists in our area:
4 Paws And More



Phone:
03-9331-7869
[email protected]

60 Keilor Park Drive, Keilor Park

Home | 4Paws & More Pet Supplies

Laundry Mutt



Phone:
03-9421-4950

419 Bridge Road, Richmond

Laundrymutt

OZ Pets - Ascot Vale



Phone:
03 9372 1104

58 Kent Street, Ascot Vale

Pets & The City



Phone:
03 9686 5252
[email protected]

25 Victoria Ave, Albert Park

Pets & The City

WT Murphy Bros Pty Ltd



Phone:
03 9882 2295
[email protected]

592 Burwood Road, Hawthorn


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> ZP's site does not recommend freezing nor putting it into other packaging so I do not. Others here do and have had no ill effect.


Our ZP came Wednesday and Lulu and Gidget love it, but I have a couple of questions. I took it out of the bag and put it in a decorative glass container. Would you put it back in bag? I saved the bag so I certainly can. Also, right now we are in the mix it with the old food stage, but based on the their weight they should only get 1oz a day split between 2 meals and a scoop comes in the bag. When I scooped that up to feed them it sure does seem to be a tiny amount of food. For those of you feeding ZP how much are you feeding? Lulu is 6 lbs. I know body type and activity play a part. Lulu is stocky but not overweight at all and pretty fairly inactive.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

This is from the Ziwipeak website (FAQs » ZiwiPeak)
Q | How do you store ZiwiPeak?
Air Dried Cuisine Pouches:

ZiwiPeak needs only to be stored in a cool dry place and should be used within 8 weeks of opening.

Please do not put it in the fridge or freezer as this will change its natural profile over time.

When you have finished using ZiwiPeak after you have fed your pet, please ensure that it is sealed well before you store it again.

Please do not take the food out of its safe pouch environment as the profile will start to change.

ZiwiPeak is a true natural 'MEAT' product.

Moist Canned Cuisine:

If there is food left in the can that you want to keep for the next feed, please cover the open can and store in your refrigerator.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Glittergirl,

Laundry mutt doesn't stock it anymore and the shop in Ascot Vale is not there anymore (I live right near there, would have been so convenient).

I got the 5kg bag this time when I re-stocked as that's all there was. The supplier said to put as much as I will use in a couple of weeks in a sealed plastic container and the rest sealed in the bag, that way the whole lot is not being exposed to the air when you feed every day.

Lulu's mom - Axle is about 4lb but very active and he get's a half scoop per serve. If Lulu is bigger but less active I would feed the same amount and just watch her body condition. If you think she's losing weight after a couple of weeks you can give her 5 or 6 more squares. Yes it looks like a tiny amount of food but it is packed with nutrition. I usually give my guys a bit of duck jerkey after their ZP breakfast so they don't feel herd done by and get a bit more of a chew.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh ok, I got the list of suppliers from the ziwipeak website, guess it's not up-to-date :-(


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi OzChi, can I ask what site you used to order your ZP please? Just in case I need a back up lol.Thanks.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure, I order from Pookinuk Pet Supplies Online | Pet Food & Supplies | Dog Food & Cat Food - Pookinuk.com.au
If they have it in stock they usually deliver next day. They also have the K9 Naturals which is a very similar product that I was going to try as a ZP alternative since there seem to be so many stock issues.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My biggest two are 4 pounds, the smallest is 3.5 and none are puppies. I feed the skinny 4 pounder almost 1/4 cup/2x/day, and the other two get even less. 

ZP is a calorie dense food. They do not need as much as other food. I also add water. Slow down their eating, good for digestion, urinary tract and helps them full more full.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Lulu's mom - Axle is about 4lb but very active and he get's a half scoop per serve. If Lulu is bigger but less active I would feed the same amount and just watch her body condition. If you think she's losing weight after a couple of weeks you can give her 5 or 6 more squares. Yes it looks like a tiny amount of food but it is packed with nutrition. I usually give my guys a bit of duck jerkey after their ZP breakfast so they don't feel herd done by and get a bit more of a chew.


Thank you. I have Kona's Chips I could give after breakfast for treat if she doesn't gain weight. Also, do you put water on yours? I couldn't add water to her breakfast as she would think I was torturing her to wait on her food in the morning since she eats when my feet hit the floor every morning, but I could add it to her dinner meal. Also, what do you think about me putting it in the glass sealed container? I guess I'm dense and need it spelled out for me. Would you put it back in the bag or can I leave it in the container? I don't like the smaller opening of the bag. Just one of my little weird quirks--don't like to stick my hand down in those tight openings to try to scoop it out but I will if it is changing the food.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had the 1kg bag on backorder with pookinuk (would've been nice if they'd marked it "out of stock" on their website) because I wouldn't have bothered ordering the rest of the stuff I wanted from them. The other thing that really peeved the bejeebers out of me is that the sneaky so & so's add GST tax on at checkout, and there's no mention in items' listings that they're GST exclusive - how rude, I'm NOT a happy camper at all - so much for scoring a little discount, I probably ended up paying more than I would've elsewhere.

Anyrodeup, I just called them & they informed me that the Bondi Distributor has just rec'd their container, so stocks should be going out in the next few days. Gawd, anyone every run the woman there - I rang to find out about availability on my mobile phone and she started rattling on about "apple heads", "dear heads", "in all her years she didn't know either existed" .... sheesh, all I want is ma ZiwiPeak, why oh why does it have to turn into a major flaming hoop jumping exercise. No wonder peeps stick to good 'ol "Pedigree" lmao.

They'd better like the lamb, 'coz they're still hating the Venison & Fish, grrr.

I also wrote to ZP HO seeking an assurance that these supply issues they keep having in USA and here are just a temporary hiccup and that it will not be a regular occurrence as I have no intention of using this brand if they can't get their act together and ensure a constant, reliable supply.

Re the storage issue of the 5kg bags, I intend to store mine in those Italian glass jars with the rubber seals & wire contraption that make them absolutely airtight. Glass and lack of oxygen won't change their precious properties. People store their pipe smoking tobacco in them for decades without any ill effects, taste changes, mould, mildew etc.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I picked some up today. When I got home I gave Paco a little taste and he has been going crazy every since trying to find more!! LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Suzn said:


> I picked some up today. When I got home I gave Paco a little taste and he has been going crazy every since trying to find more!! LOL


Haha. That sounds like Lulu but especially Gidget! She is way more a pig anyway and when I put it in the glass container on the floor she watched me and tried her best to get in that container. lol They LOVE this food--hope they keep loving it and they have no reactions to it so I can get over my food obsessing. Now my only regret is what took me so long to get it?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aussie Lass that happened to me too with Pookinuk, I plan to just call and see what they have in stock before I order.


----------

